# Catfish and Carp unusual baits and tips.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Here are some of the things I have used over the years. 
Guys have gotten back to me and told of 23# to 28# Cat caught on The Hot Dog Rig using the whole Hot Dog. You can always downsize the bait and the hook to what you like. Especially good in ponds and lakes. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phRAWzG2cMQ[/ame]


----------



## FishFanatic91 (Jan 10, 2014)

I definitely believe it. I used to make my own carp bait and had an absolutely killer recipe. Outfished ALL other baits 6 to 1. I unfortunately lost it. I know the key ingredient was anise though. Now I just use corn


----------

